# Admin Passwort unter w2k



## markusli (29. März 2004)

Hallo Leute

Kennt jemand ein Gratis-Tool für das zurücksetzen von nicht kennbaren Admin PWDs relaisieren kann (ausser ERD das sehr Teuer ist)?

Wäre sehr hilfreich da hier mein Vorgägner leider sehr sehr geschlammt hat.

cu Markus


----------



## hulmel (29. März 2004)

http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/

Allerdings ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Kleini (31. März 2004)

Das mit den Passwörtern könnte auch mittels Dos-Shell funktionieren:
Öffne dazu die DOS-Eingabeaufforderung und gib "net user administrator *" ein, dann solltest du nach einem neuen Kennwort gefragt werden, selbst wenn du ohne Admin-Rechte eingeloggt bist.


----------



## melfoers (1. April 2004)

hallo, 
wenn du noch keine Lösung gefunden hast, schicke mir doch mal deine Email.
Es gibt da eine Bootfähige Diskette (Freeware), mit deren Hilfe kannst du sämtliche Passwörter eines NT Systems - also Nt, w2k,Xp ändern.
Der Vorteil dieser Disk ist, dass das PW nur umbenannt werden kann und nicht in Klarschrift ausgewertet wird. Das schützt minimal vor Missbrauch da der Kontoinhaber  die Änderung spätestens bei der nächsten Anmeldung bemerkt. 

Ich denke, für vergessene Passwörter das Ideale Tool, dauert ca. 1 Minute.
Würde es hier zum Download anhängen, weiß nur nicht wie das rechtlich im Forum läuft, ob der Download legitim ist?


----------



## mrchica (11. Juni 2004)

Hi.

meine Schwester hat günstig einen PC mit vorinstalliertem
W2K bekommen. Leider war ein Dienst falsch eingestellt
und Sie hat mit Ihrem Benutzernamen keine Admin-Rechte.
Der Bekannte, von dem Sie den PC hat, weiß das Admin-Pw
leider nicht mehr.

Die Anmeldung wurde immer automatisch ausgeführt, sodass
ich mich gar nicht als Admin anmelden konnte. Um dieses aber
zu erzwingen, habe ich das normale Nutzerkonto deaktiviert.

Da der Bekannte das Pw aber nicht mehr weiß, komm ich jetzt gar nicht mehr
an den PC. Die Anmeldung erscheint, man kommt nur als Admin 
rein und das Passwort ist ja bekanntlich weg.

Was kann ich tun?

Michael


----------



## xbkbk (10. Oktober 2009)

jo,weiss auch nix,aber kannst ma mit "konboot" probiern -könnt ja funktioniern...


----------

